# Cub Cadet exploded views



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello everyone. I was surfin' the web looking for CC stuff, and found a really cool site with exploded diagrams (Adobe) of the tractors. I was looking for stuff on the 1525, and found diagrams of each component, such as deck, frame, engine, PTO, electrical, transmission, etc. 

Anyway, thought some of you CC would benefit from it. It is at www.dixiesales.com. Click on parts, then click on MTD. From there, just scroll down to find the particular model and year.

Hope someone finds it useful.

Greg


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Pretty cool. Looks like the parts list that came with my tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It is the same when i get to work i will print it out just to have a backup. Thanks Greg:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...Sorry. Im not fortunate enough to know such a diagram came with a new tractor, as I still don't have my new tractor.  

I was trying to find the stock blade numbers, and thought i'd pretty much seen every CC oriented website when I seen that page. I of course found the blade numbers, and thought it was interesting. I thought of it as more of a dealer oriented manual of some kind.

If ya already got it, I don't guess you need it again. Im still looking for an online owners manual...if I were buying JD, I could read the whole manual before even getting my tractor. I wish CC had them on their site.

Anyway, sorry if it's something everyone already has seen.

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
No need to appologize. It will be useful to those of us that don't yet own a Cub and want to see how they are built. Also valuable to those that do own one and want a different model because of trading up or down the line. Don't worry, as Martha Stewart would say, "It's a good thing."


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea im happy you posted it i printed it out here at work and now i have a spare one. Thanks:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It's all good. :smoking: I am still trying to find an owners manual online, but I've got bigger fish to fry...I have a 1525 in lawaway that the key was apparently left on to run up the hours on the hourmeter (at TSC), price $1600. My local dealer who said he could find me a new 1525 did just that. He called me and told me he found one. Relieved, I asked how much. "It is $2299", he said. There goes getting one from a dealer. I think he's a few frys short of a Happy Meal.

I called Lowes today, and was told they have two left, both new (not a demo model), but has been serviced, so they might have an hour on them for $1399. They just came down, as when I called them a couple weeks ago, they were both $1799. I am planning on getting my tractor next Tuesday, but im unsure of which one to get. If Lowes still has one of the 1525's left for $1399, thats a no-brainer...but with my luck, they will be gone and I will be back to the 1525 at TSC with 110 hours.

This is giving me a headache. If I didn't already buy a front bumper for the 1525, I might say the hell with it and just get a 1018 that is still "in the box". 

Seems picking a tractor can sometimes be more time consuming than finding a wife! LOL

Wish me luck!
Greg


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Can only wonder what Martha's new motto will be.... 


:lying: "Its a good thang dog" Get used to it.

spam


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat:

Anyone know where I can get a bumper for a Cub 1515 cheaper than the $80 at the dealer?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrWiggles2 _
> *:homereat:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a bumper for a Cub 1515 cheaper than the $80 at the dealer? *


Some Lowe's sell the MTD bumper which is the same as the Cub just black instead of yellow for i think $30.
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I did find out that the bumper fits both the 1000 and 1500 series (I thought they would, but was not sure)

TSC has the yellow Cub Cadet bumper for $69.99, and the black MTD bumper, like Jody is talking about, for about $30.

Greg


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Thanks guys...:thumbsup:


----------

